
Princeton eliminates GRE test requirement for 14 graduate programs - hhs
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2019/09/17/princeton-eliminates-gre-test-requirement-14-graduate-programs
======
mytailorisrich
Some universities in the UK are also lowering requirements to "increase
diversity".

This is a terrible idea.

The gap is plugged by investing in primary and secondary education, it's too
late at university entrance.

